
Kindergarten Teacher Bans Legos for Boys Citing ‘Gender Equity’ - _3u10
http://seattle.cbslocal.com/2015/11/19/kindergarten-teacher-bans-legos-for-boys-citing-gender-equity/
======
DanBC
There's a much more interesting, detailed, account of problems of LEGO title
"We had to block the Lego". It's sometimes tricky to find online, but here's
one link. (And the first few paragraphs).

[http://pastebin.com/RddCXS60](http://pastebin.com/RddCXS60)

> Carl and Oliver,* both 8-year-olds in our after-school program, huddled over
> piles of Legos. They carefully assembled them to add to a sprawling
> collection of Lego houses, grocery stores, fish-and-chips stands, fire
> stations, and coffee shops. They were particularly keen to find and use
> "cool pieces," the translucent bricks and specialty pieces that complement
> the standard-issue red, yellow, blue, and green Lego bricks.

> "I'm making an airport and landing strip for my guy's house. He has his own
> airplane," said Oliver.

> "That's not fair!" said Carl. "That takes too many cool pieces and leaves
> not enough for me."

> "Well, I can let other people use the landing strip, if they have
> airplanes," said Oliver. "Then it's fair for me to use more cool pieces,
> because it's for public use."

> Discussions like the one above led to children collaborating on a massive
> series of Lego structures we named Legotown. Children dug through hefty-
> sized bins of Legos, sought "cool pieces," and bartered and exchanged until
> they established a collection of homes, shops, public facilities, and
> community meeting places. We carefully protected Legotown from errant balls
> and jump ropes, and watched it grow day by day.

> After nearly two months of observing the children's Legotown construction,
> we decided to ban the Legos.

~~~
Zuider
"Exploring power, ownership, and equity in an early childhood classroom"

The title alone is enough to show that this is ideologically driven insanity:
Lego is a root cause exploitation and inequality.

------
alex-
I always find it strange when a proponent of gender equality does not treat
genders equally.

~~~
Zuider
There is a clear asymmetry.

"The teacher says that Lego play helps with development acceleration and math
skills, while dolls offer little challenge or opportunity for growth."

So she banned the boys from using lego in order to encourage the girls to play
with it, but she didn't ban the girls from playing with dolls.

~~~
thelastguy
Okay. I think I get it now. So since Michael Jordan can play basketball better
than a handicap person, we should cut off Michael Jordan's foot so that the
handicap person can now be equal to Michael Jordan. Awesome logic. Makes so
much sense.

Purposely dumbing down the boys so the girls can be on par. Wow.

Why not just get something for the girls to play with, something that'll also
increase their math and logic skills?

~~~
qrendel
This is essentially the premise of a 1961 Kurt Vonnegut story:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harrison_Bergeron](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harrison_Bergeron)

